# Azog's Rips and Tren log.



## Azog (Nov 9, 2012)

Just got my kits in and starting using the rips immediately! I am starting off low with 1.5iu daily. I'll likely end up at 3iu. I dose the rips 5-10 min after pinning 100mcg of GHRP2 and modgrf. I do this 3x daily. Once upon waking, once immediately after lifting (but prior to cardio) and once immediately before bed. I started using them yesterday afternoon, but no effects to report as of yet.
This week is my first week back in the gym after surgery, so I can't tell if they are effecting my sleep or energy levels yet. I am sleeping 10 hours a day and feel like hammered dog shit since I haven't lifted a finger in 2 months. I have not been this fucking sore in a loooooong time. I feel crippled.
Diet is ok at the moment. I am not really worrying about what I eat. Not tracking cals or anything, but am eating completely clean still. I just wanna get back into shape and into the swing of things. Spongy should hit me with a new diet soon, which will help massively.

Last thing, I will update this log as I start to notice anything and once I start my tren cycle! Pretty excited as this is my first go around with GH, peps and tren.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2012)

On it bro!!!  Get it!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2012)

rips, tren and spongiform...


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2012)

Magnets, how do they work?!!?!



PillarofBalance said:


> rips, tren and spongiform...


----------



## Azog (Nov 14, 2012)

It's day 6 on the rips and I have noticed a few small things. First, my dreams are absolutely ridiculous. From the moment I fall asleep to the moment I wake up it seems like I am having intense dreams. I wake up feeling like I have been mind raped/incepted. My sleep feels really solid too. Like I am out cold the whole night. I have noticed a bit of early afternoon fatigue. I started using 50mcg of t4, and it has helped a little. I no longer feel a nap is necessary, but I am still a bit lethargic. I will try upping the dose and report back. The last thing I have noticed is a bit of mood enhancement. Is this my mind playing tricks?

Also, I started using caber in anticipation of my tren cycle in a month or so. I just wanted to see the benefits it can bring. I took a cap Monday morning before I went to the dentist...bad call. I was hiding chub the whole fucking time.


----------



## Azog (Dec 31, 2012)

Quick update for all interested:

I am currently at 4ius of rips. Same dosing schedule as previously mentioned. Slight bloat and cts are apparent. Fatigue is non-existant.
I also started my tren cycle (did my second pin today). I started the tpp and mast p a few weeks ago at .6ml each eod to see where my estro was. I got bloods last week and my estro was 22 and test >1500. estro is a lil low for me as my sex drive is down, so I lowered the aromasin to 6.25mg daily. I also bumped the mast to 100mg eod.
Since everything looked good, I started tren at ~70mg eod. Low for most of you guys, but I want to start slowly. If everything is good in a few weeks, I will bump it up to 100mg eod. I am using caber at .5mg twice a week, and hcg at 500iu weekly. Pct will be scally's protocol.

Let the fun begin!


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 31, 2012)

Azog said:


> Quick update for all interested:
> 
> I am currently at 4ius of rips. Same dosing schedule as previously mentioned. Slight bloat and cts are apparent. Fatigue is non-existant.
> I also started my tren cycle (did my second pin today). I started the tpp and mast p a few weeks ago at .6ml each eod to see where my estro was. I got bloods last week and my estro was 22 and test >1500. estro is a lil low for me as my sex drive is down, so I lowered the aromasin to 6.25mg daily. I also bumped the mast to 100mg eod.
> ...



Have you used caber at 1mg a week before? That might be too much.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 31, 2012)

Your running 180mg to 240mg a week of Test and blood work is over 1500?


----------



## Azog (Dec 31, 2012)

I should have just listed the mgs I'm running.
I am running the following weekly:
210mg tpp
245mg tren a
350mg mast p

I am using 6.25mg aromasin daily. 
Just to give props where they are due, when I ran my homebrew test e at 200mg weekly my test was 890. At the same dosage with this tpp, it is >1500. One more reason to leave it to the professionals. My e2 is also lower at a lower dose of aromasin. All my gear and gh is from the same private source. The jugmaster for those who know him. Price and quality are incredible. Pip is non existent.


----------



## Azog (Dec 31, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> Have you used caber at 1mg a week before? That might be too much.



I feel fine, but we will see. Maybe some tren vets can chime in.


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 31, 2012)

Azog said:


> I feel fine, but we will see. Maybe some tren vets can chime in.



I would think 1mg of cabergoline is too much for Tren A at 245mg's a week.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 31, 2012)

wait 25min post ghrp2 for the rips.  that pulse will just be coming down at the 10min mark, dont cut yourself short.  granted it does come crashing down but i feel there the levels are still elevated from natty.  


1mg of caber is a bit much too, go based of feel.  start lower and possibly work your way up to that dose.


----------



## Azog (Dec 31, 2012)

Does anyone know the half life of caber? Can I run it every 5 or 6 days? 
I usually wait more than 5min to pin the rips, except when at the gym. I don't like sitting on the shitter for more than a few minutes haha.


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 31, 2012)

Azog said:


> Does anyone know the half life of caber? Can I run it every 5 or 6 days?
> I usually wait more than 5min to pin the rips, except when at the gym. I don't like sitting on the shitter for more than a few minutes haha.



Caber can be split into 2 doses a week. You could use it every 5-6 days if you wanted to. 1mg is too to start with.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 31, 2012)

At 300mg of Tren Ace per week I ran 1mg per week. .5mg E3D.


----------



## Azog (Dec 31, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> At 300mg of Tren Ace per week I ran 1mg per week. .5mg E3D.



Yah I take .5mg Monday morning and Thursday night.


----------



## Azog (Jan 1, 2013)

Could be a coincidence, but today was back day for me, and I had an eruption of new veins. They were all on the inside of my arms. Never had a single vein their before even when leaner than now. My shoulder veins are bicep veins were all pretty intense today too. No sides yet either. Fun times ahead.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 1, 2013)

Liking the log, Azog! Keep training hard!


----------



## Jada (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice log , liking the details azog


----------



## JOMO (Jan 1, 2013)

Subbed brother! Im headed down the tren route next also. Keep doing your thing.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 2, 2013)

subbed man. will be riding with tren next go around. keep on keeping on


----------



## Christosterone (Jan 2, 2013)

Progress pics? I need to hop on the tren train...


----------



## Azog (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll have someone snap some for me soon. Selfies are fucking stupid. My gf won't take me though. Haha she claims to hate my progress and wants nothing to do with it.


----------



## Azog (Jan 5, 2013)

Rip's are definitely bloating me a bit. I can tell I'm losing body fat but and holding water. This annoys me slightly. 
Cycle is great so far. Today is day 8 and none of the usual tren sides. Except for aggression. I'm a bit of an asshole and hothead to begin with, but this is making it harder to control. I really want to bump the tren to 100mg eod in a week, but I'm not sure if it's a good idea. 
I haven't really gained any weight, but bf is down and I'm looking a bit more muscular. Vascularity is increasing and so are pumps. I had absolutely crippling pumps on Thursdays leg day and yesterday's arm day. I'm following cashouts workout philosophy, and it usually has me sore as hell after leg day, but not this week. Recovery is markedly improved at the end of this week compared to the beginning. I already feel ready for another leg day.


----------



## Azog (Jan 5, 2013)

Forgot to mention, spongy has me keeping the diet the same too see how I react to tren. Should be adding calories soon after Mondays weighin. I hope.


----------



## Jada (Jan 7, 2013)

Lookin forward to pics


----------



## Azog (Jan 7, 2013)

I got some cell phone pics, but they are shakey. I don't know why, but after every gym session I am shaking like a leaf.


----------



## Azog (Jan 7, 2013)

You can see in this pic, that I am still healing a bit from my gyne surgery. There is some scar tissue visible near my left nipple. Looks like a long bump and is slightly bruised.






Haha like I said...shaking like a leaf. Prolly need some calories...


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 7, 2013)

Subbed brother

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Azog (Jan 8, 2013)

Good day at the gym. Chest got a crazy pump and I was much more vascular than normal. Starting to notice that hard squard off look I have heard tren produce. Looking leaner and leaner too.

I also decided, fuck these funny ass numbers I am using. I decided I am gonna go with a cool 100mg eod of mast and tren and 50mg tpp. My lack of sides over the first 11 days of the cycle made me itch to push my luck. Hopefully I wont have any problems at 100mg eod.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jan 8, 2013)

Keep up the good work. I'll be following


----------



## Azog (Jan 9, 2013)

Some observations the last two days:
Hard to sleep Monday night. I did have a diet coke though. 
Really winded during Tuesdays back routine. Not unusual, but more than normal. Felt strong though. The pumps are extreme the last week. 
Hunger. Strong, strong hunger. Especially at night after my 5th meal. I'm usually very disciplined with my diet, but I have been making a snack of my veggie stash (broccoli) in an attempt to fight off a serious cheat. First time in a loooong time I've had the strong desire to order a pizza, or something of the like. Must resist. 

That's it. No real insomnia or night sweats.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jan 9, 2013)

Subscribed. keep up the good work and thanks for the extra commentary and observations. I plan to run a similar cycle in April. This will help a lot.


----------



## Azog (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll try to keep up the observations. I was a bit scared to run tren, as it is often demonized. So, I hope my log can help ease people nerves. Well, that is if I continue to have an easy time with it. 

Slept like a baby last night. Probably got 9 hours with only one piss break.


----------



## Azog (Jan 14, 2013)

No sides yet. Been a week at 100mg eod. Looking thicker and more vascular with each day. Hunger is still a big problem...I want to eat everything.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 14, 2013)

New Diet on the way!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jan 14, 2013)

I've been getting the best sleep I've ever got on this. I should have tried tren a long time ago because I don't sleep welll at all


----------



## Azog (Jan 14, 2013)

Spongy said:


> New Diet on the way!



That should help haha. Its hard to explain the hunger. BF is down, but it is not like I am shredded or eating a massive cal deficit. I just feel like I could clean my fridge out and then order a pizza on top of that.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 14, 2013)

the sponge will aid you bro..... i wish i had money for his services


----------



## Azog (Jan 18, 2013)

Today is week 3 on tren. Almost two weeks at 100mg eod. No sides as of today. I am sleeping just fine and not sweating at all. Will report tomorrow on night sweats, as it is in the 80s today in Cali. Overall, I am very pleased I seem to tolerate tren well. I will probably push my luck next cycle with a higher dose.

Spongy added some carbs to the diet. I started that on Monday, and will weigh in again this monday. Mirror is saying good things. Carbs were added, but I continue to lean out. I look lean as fuck in the AM. I usually look flat in the am too, but not lately. Waking up full and lean. I do bloat up towards the end of the day though. Waist was 30" on Monday and I bet it will be smaller when I measure next week. Weight remains to be seen. I started this cycle a bit smaller than I would have liked. At a little over 6'2" and 183lbs . I did lose about 25lbs when I had my gyno surgery. No excuse to be such a lightweight bitch, but spongy will get me back to 200+ in no time.

I'll try to get some pics without me shaking so I can gauge my progress.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jan 19, 2013)

That's awesome bro. Glad you're liking it.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 20, 2013)

love the log azog. plan on tren this go around so love seeing this log. keep it up brother.

you near Sonoma or LA? worked those 2 counties a few months back for work. I prefer LA


----------



## Azog (Jan 20, 2013)

Nearer to LA. I'm in Orange County. And I fucking hate both of these places. Hahaha. I'm out of Cali as soon as I can afford to buy some land somewhere quiet.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 20, 2013)

I worked more towards Redondo beach area so not too far from LA. I didnt mind it until I went down to San Pedro...completely different world there. Im out in VA... its got both quiet as fuck and city life galore


----------



## Azog (Jan 20, 2013)

metsfan4life said:


> I worked more towards Redondo beach area so not too far from LA. I didnt mind it until I went down to San Pedro...completely different world there. Im out in VA... its got both quiet as fuck and city life galore



Sounds pretty nice. I am thinking about Washington state. Prolly like 50-100 miles out of Seattle. That way if I ever get the itch to party or whatever, I am still in reasonable proximity.

Your'e right about Cali tho, it goes from nice to shit in like half a block. The shit areas are growing rapidly and previously nice areas are not complete shit. The state is going to hell.


----------



## Azog (Jan 20, 2013)

Now* instead of "not" complete shit.

I want edit back.


----------



## Azog (Jan 21, 2013)

Tren is some weird shit!

I lost FOUR FUCKING POUNDS this week. After Spongy added cals. WTF? I am ashamed to admit it too, but last Wednesday and Thursday nights I was visiting my parents and ate about a dozen tangerines each night. Shameful haha. Still lost four damned pounds. I am sure we will sort this out and get the gains going. Just sucks a bit. I don't like being this light. The only plus side is, all the weight seems to have come from my mid section. Arms, chest and quads all measure the same as last week. Waist and hips are down half an inch each.

Some changes this week to my routine too. I was following Cashout's philosophy, but it was too brutal once the tren kicked. I would get seriously debilitating pump. Especially on shoulder and legs. Legs were cramping before I could even finish. I'll be doing more of traditional straight set approach. Will also incorporate FST-7 for my lagging chest for the next month or two.


----------



## Azog (Jan 25, 2013)

Hard time sleeping last night. Can't say it was the tren though, as I had a nice diet coke fix at like 9. It was probably that.

One weird observation, I left my peptides at my parents. I didn't feel like mixing new vials, so I have not used ghrp2 or modgrf in about a week. My theories: either something about them was bloating me, or they were releasing a decent amount of GH and that plus 4ius rips bloats me. I have not been at all bloated since not using them. I wonder if they are what they are claimed to be, or just the extra GH release they provide is bloating me. Not sure. 

Looking more muscular with each day, and my waistline is vanishing. It's fucking tiny. Like woman tiny. Getting close to 29" even.


----------



## Jada (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice details. Tren ain't no joke.


----------



## Azog (Feb 2, 2013)

I began using the peps again, and the bloating is back. Not sure what it is. Hopefully it's just the natty gh release plus 4iu rips that's doing it. 

Looking pretty damn muscular for my weight. I'll force my workout partner to snap some photos. 

I think the tren is beginning to affect my sleep. It's a bit hard to fall asleep and I wake up a lot the first few hours too. A bit hot as well. Neither bother me a bit though and I feel great all day. Sleeping is usually only a problem when I have caffeine later in the day. I can usually sleep right after drinking coffee, but since using tren I really have to avoid it. Spongy is hooking it up with a new diet shortly, so gain should start coming. I am looking pretty lean though.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 2, 2013)

Great log, Mate! Keep up the good work! Sounds like you're getting shredded!


----------



## Azog (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm getting there. I need to gain some weight tho. It's weird how the peps are bloating me tho. Maybe someone can comment?  I have no bloat on 4iu rips, but as soon as I add the peps I started holding water after my 2nd or 3rd meal. Just makes me have that smooth look around my abs and arms.


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 3, 2013)

great log man. Cant wait to see the benefits of tren once I get on. My biggest worry is that sleep issue cuz I damn well need that with my long days at the job sometimes. keep it up


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 3, 2013)

Great log good to see you are enjoying your cycle.


----------



## Azog (Feb 6, 2013)

I do not know why I didn't think of this, because it is obvious as all hell. I think creatine is responsible for the bloat. I only use it on workout days, and after a day of not using it, I am not bloated. By Tuesday afternoon, I have that smooth look over my abs and can't see them nearly as well. By Friday, my arms and midsection are holding water. Weird. I prolly won't be buying anymore once this tub runs out. I do not really feel that it does much for me in the gym anyway. What's everyone's opinion on creatine? Any notice a lot of bloat?


----------



## SystM (Feb 9, 2013)

Azog said:


> I feel fine, but we will see. Maybe some tren vets can chime in.



Spongy and I have been talking and our sweet spot 2 mg every 10 day split evenly. Blood work awaits to show us who is (that i am) right 

How do the tips feel following the peps?  Do you wanna eat the world lol


----------



## Azog (Feb 11, 2013)

I always want to eat the world. Honestly, since I am trying to bulk I slip on spongy's diet occasionally (1 small cheat a week, like frozen yogurt). For example, this weekend I ate way too much beef saturday night and ate my girlfriends ben and jerry's last night because she wouldn't eat it fast enough. Fucking up right? Wrong, I woke up weighing like 3-4lbs less then last week. Spongy also adding calories last thursday. Wtf...maybe I am not capable of bulking on tren. Or i just need to eat a whole fucking hog/cow.


----------



## Azog (Feb 15, 2013)

First side to report: acne. I have a bunch of small pimples on my delts. Not where I usually get acne (my back). They are very small and on the surface. They look more like a rash than the body acne I have had in the past. Actually, they look a lot like shingles (had this once) except its on both sides of my body. Hoping they go away soon. They are getting better quickly, which is encouraging.

Any tips to help this? I shower 2x daily washing with 10% benzoyl peroxide cream. I also take 150mg doxycycline daily and apply clindymacin cream 1-2x daily. Thinking about going to the dermatologist to see whats up. Definitely will start tanning soon, but wanna hold off a bit longer due to my gyno surgery scars.


----------



## Azog (Feb 17, 2013)

Its official...I have a case of the tren measles. Little tiny pimples right on the surface. Nasty. Hopefully more aggressive washing and topical cream use will help. Will see the dermatologist soon and prolly try vitamin b.


----------



## Azog (Feb 18, 2013)

Got some b5. Starting out at 3g and will up by a gram every week until I hit 8g. 

I hear tren makes people lose their appetite...Not for me. I have been craving things I usually don't even like. I feel like a pregnant woman. I am usually a ribs and steak guy that gives 0 shits about sweets. I have to hurriedly walk by anything containing carbs and sugar at the market. I want it so badly for some reason haha. I also get hungry as hell approximately 15 minutes after each meal. Leaving me to watch the clock for the next 2-3 hours trying not to clean out my fridge.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 18, 2013)

The brief run I had with tren did the same to my appetite. I can't wait to give it another go this summer.


----------



## Azog (Feb 18, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> The brief run I had with tren did the same to my appetite. I can't wait to give it another go this summer.



Making me nervous to try and cut on it haha. It's gonna make me insane.


----------



## Azog (Mar 4, 2013)

Have not updated in a while, as I have had absolutely ZERO motivation to type out my frustrations. My e2 has been fucked in half for the better part of a month (that I know of). I thought it was a bad batch of tbol...it was not. It seems to been my aromasin. I mix my own from powder, and I apparently can not use a scale. I have some stuff coming from MP and will get new bloods after I begin using it. 

Despite all that shit, I feel decent even with my e2 at 300. I was tired and had no intensity in the gym, but progress is not lost. If anything, these problems have refocused me and I am ready to hit my goals. I am still leaning out more every week and becoming more muscular. The scale is starting to move too. Not much but a few lbs. I am absolutely DETERMINED to do EVERYTHING in my power to hit 220 with sub 8%bf before 2014. Lofty goals perhaps, but fuck this shit. I am tired to looking forward to obtaining my ideal physique. It is happening NOW. Not going to do anything risky, but I will be 100% on diet and training from here on out. I am looking forward to the last few weeks of this cycle and what tren can do with my e2 dialed in.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 6, 2013)

good god... e2 at 300!? good thing you had they gyno removed man! enjoying the log. I cant wait to hop on tren this summer. 10% is my goal right now


----------



## Azog (Mar 6, 2013)

10% will be a cinch on tren. Everytime spongy ups my cals, I gain 1-2lbs then over about a week I lose them. Muscle mass goes up and bodyfat keeps going down. I look completely different.


----------



## Typhon (Mar 14, 2013)

Azog said:


> Have not updated in a while, as I have had absolutely ZERO motivation to type out my frustrations. My e2 has been fucked in half for the better part of a month (that I know of). I thought it was a bad batch of tbol...it was not. It seems to been my aromasin. I mix my own from powder, and I apparently can not use a scale. I have some stuff coming from MP and will get new bloods after I begin using it.
> 
> Despite all that shit, I feel decent even with my e2 at 300. I was tired and had no intensity in the gym, but progress is not lost. If anything, these problems have refocused me and I am ready to hit my goals. I am still leaning out more every week and becoming more muscular. The scale is starting to move too. Not much but a few lbs. I am absolutely DETERMINED to do EVERYTHING in my power to hit 220 with sub 8%bf before 2014. Lofty goals perhaps, but fuck this shit. I am tired to looking forward to obtaining my ideal physique. It is happening NOW. Not going to do anything risky, but I will be 100% on diet and training from here on out. I am looking forward to the last few weeks of this cycle and what tren can do with my e2 dialed in.


DO IT !!!!!!! Eassllyyy you got that shit bro


----------



## JOMO (Mar 14, 2013)

Seems you are liking the results of this run so far. What is your weight at?


----------



## Azog (Mar 14, 2013)

My weight is low as fuck. Im pretty damn lean though. The sponge is busy, so I added cals to my diet myself. Ended up losing more weight...wtf. I added 300 more today though, so we will see what's up.


----------



## RedLang (Mar 29, 2013)

How ya comin along now bro?


----------



## Azog (Apr 1, 2013)

Oficially tren free and in pct. Shit sucks. have not lost the tren look tho, and I refuse to!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Good job buddy... Just put down shot 1 of this tren cycle 10 mins ago


----------



## Azog (Apr 1, 2013)

Pct is such bullshit. I teared up during the opening of Game of Thrones last night. Why? No fucking clue. The novels/series isnt exactly a tear jerker and I dont ever cry during movies or shit like that. Wtf. Almost hoping for shit bloods post pct so I can justify cruising to myself lol. Fuck pct and especially clomid.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 1, 2013)

What!? You should have been thinking more about banging the blond who plays khaleesi than all those dead bodies and crying!!

Jk..


----------



## Azog (Apr 2, 2013)

Dude it was before the show even started. During the theme music lol! I love the books...must have been the nostalgia...who the fuck knows haha.


----------

